# Milo and his little red spots



## kwb18 (Aug 13, 2007)

So I've noticed that milo has been getting some red spots on him after I got him. I've called the vet and he thinks it's some kind of allergic reaction. I'm beginning to think he is allergic to wheat because after I bought him some treats and bathed him he broke out. So i've stopped bathing him for about 2 weeks and have got diff. treats without wheat. I know it's not his food because he's been on the same food since i've had him and he was fine. The vet said to give him 1 benedryl twice a day. The redness has somewhat gone away and he has never itched at them. He's about 5 months. Is perfectly healthy puppy. Any ideas? Here are some pics....

http://i8.photobucket.com/albums/a18/kblackburn/redspots3.jpg

http://i8.photobucket.com/albums/a18/kblackburn/redspots2.jpg

http://i8.photobucket.com/albums/a18/kblackburn/redspots.jpg


----------



## wheezie (Aug 4, 2006)

i was having problems like this when my dog was around that age also. the only thing you can do besides getting an alergy test done (which most vets dont like to do at such a young age) is watch him very closly, when his spots are completly gone watch him and try to see what he is reacting to. its just a process of elimination.


----------



## Patch O' Pits (Aug 3, 2007)

Did the vet actually look at it?

If so did he do a skin scraping to rule out mange?

It could be so mnay different things

puppy pyoderma
foliculitis
skin infection
mange 
allergy flair up
and so on

without testing there is no way to know

Allergies are a sign of a poor immune system and can be caused by so many things like so you may want to do an elimination diet and cut out all treats for now

Also when the pup is outside playing and comes in wipe him down with a damp cloth to get any possible allergens off just in case it is environmental

Have you changed anything else in the house besides the treats like his bedding?


----------



## kwb18 (Aug 13, 2007)

I did change out his bedding. He had a blanket in his kennell then I took the blanket out and left the pillows to see if that helped. 

I've heard mange can be spread to a human from a dog too. I haven't noticed anything on me. The damp cloth thing is a very good idea. I'll put that to the test as well. 

I've taken him off the treats that have wheat for the last 3 days. I think i'm just expecting results too fast. His coat actually seems better without the treats. 

I'm hoping that's all it is. The vet said to do that and if it doesn't improve in two weeks to bring him in.

I totally forgot to add some important info, the spots when I pull the hair back at first looked like hickies. As stupid as that sounds i know! haha! My dog gets down, yeah so!? haha! Anyways, now when I look at them, it just looks like dry skin so I think they have been healing some what.


----------



## Indigo Bully Connection (Dec 21, 2006)

kwb18 said:


> I did change out his bedding. He had a blanket in his kennell then I took the blanket out and left the pillows to see if that helped.
> 
> I've heard mange can be spread to a human from a dog too. I haven't noticed anything on me. The damp cloth thing is a very good idea. I'll put that to the test as well.
> 
> ...


You may already have Mange! Almost everyone does... the ones that show signs of them have weak immune systems. read this...
http://www.peteducation.com/article.cfm?cls=2&cat=1589&articleid=729

it doesn't look like Mange to me... i would also check the new bedding like Patch said. Neela is allergic to Cotton it tears her up!


----------



## kwb18 (Aug 13, 2007)

Yeah I hope it's not mange! I have an apt. for him on friday. I'm hoping it's just an allergic reaction. I changed out his bedding last night. The only sheet I had that wasn't cotton was silk so my pit is sleeping in style. Pitbullin ain't easy huh? haha!


----------

